
10-year-old hacker finds zero-day flaw in games - sathyabhat
http://download.cnet.com/8301-2007_4-20089152-12/10-year-old-hacker-finds-zero-day-flaw-in-games/
======
ColinWright
I think these are pretty much all the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2856847> (cnet.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2857242> (packetstormsecurity.org)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2859123> (geek.com) <\- This has some
comments, and they're not very complimentary.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2859507> (bbc.co.uk)

